# 2nd Grader Pepper-Sprayed



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21134540/vp/42450458#42450458

Thankfully, at the end it says that Aiden is now going to a school for children with behavioral problems.

I can't believe that the mom is taking the kid on National TV. I would want to deal with it, yes, but it seems like it would open him up to a lot more negativity from the surrounding community.


----------



## txbikegrrl (Jul 20, 2006)

Sad. Students like this need positive behavior supports before going into a rage. Afterward the rec is to clear the room. He can't hurt anyone except himself of course if no-one else is in there. He probably does need a different setting since staff at that school clearly can not handle him. It is unfortunate, he was already in a "self-contained" classroom, now he must be in a nonpublic day school (or day treatment) program. Good luck to the family.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

It sounds like the room actuallly had been cleared of other kids. I also didn't understand what the "hurry" was.

I was really surprised to hear that the child has no diagnosed issues but is still that violent (sharpening a stick so if the teacher came back he would have a weapon).


----------



## Annie Mac (Dec 30, 2009)

At least they didn't taser him. Seriously, there *has* to be a better way to deal with an 8 year old!


----------



## hopefulfaith (Mar 28, 2005)

Anecdotally, my mom teaches second grade in an inner-city school, and her elementary school had half a dozen weapons confiscated last week. One of the second graders brought a six-inch knife in "to cut" a classmate (I quote). No diagnosis there - it was just how society/the neighborhood/whoever was teaching kids how to deal with interpersonal issues. Violence happens a lot there, even in kids without any diagnoses.  It makes me sad.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiredX2*
> 
> I was really surprised to hear that the child has no diagnosed issues but is still that violent (sharpening a stick so if the teacher came back he would have a weapon).


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hopefulfaith*
> 
> Anecdotally, my mom teaches second grade in an inner-city school, and her elementary school had half a dozen weapons confiscated last week. One of the second graders brought a six-inch knife in "to cut" a classmate (I quote). No diagnosis there - it was just how society/the neighborhood/whoever was teaching kids how to deal with interpersonal issues. Violence happens a lot there, even in kids without any diagnoses.  It makes me sad.


That is both sad and scary. It breaks my heart to think of a 7 year old who feels like their only option is to try to attack someone with a knife


----------

